# My Ww2 Jaeger-Lecoultre



## guest_2134 (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey guys, I just wanted to share some pictures and some info about my JLC pocket watch.

After being forgotten in the drawer for a while (I do not wear 3 pieces suits that often). I decided to give it a service. (It was running greatly, but I had never serviced since I got it, which was a while ago, and it seems like the last owner did not service it very often either).

These were issued only for the British military, in the late 30's to be used on the WWII. In the back it's engraved* G.S.T.P* (general service time-piece) and there is a serial number right underneath it that says *F009647*, that refers to which branch of the military was issued to, but I am unsure which one it is.

The case is made out of brass, and it seems that is nickel plated. It carries a 15 Jewell in-house movement. And as a military piece, those were supposed to carry 'easy-to-read' dial, with lume in the hands.

Unfortunately, there is not a lot of information about them in the internet.

So I was wondering if any of you guys have other GSTP watches, (I know they issued Hamilton's and Omega's as well) and if you know any way to identify from which branch of the military they were.

(Sorry for the bad quality pics, taken with a phone) :thumbsdown:



















Many Thanks. :thumbsup:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

That's a lovely looking piece with some real history behind it....


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 17, 2011)

That is a very collectable watch. A watch doesn't have to be gold or silver to be collectable.


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

You don't have to wear a three-piece suit to wear a pocketwatch either.


----------



## Hayward (Nov 17, 2011)

That look ver nice


----------



## guest_2134 (Oct 29, 2011)

Shangas said:


> You don't have to wear a three-piece suit to wear a pocketwatch either.


You've got a point, but what I really meant is that I dress mostly casual, and whenever I wear a suit, will be a 3 piece. Perhaps I chose the wrong words.

Thank you all for the compliments, it is a nice watch indeed. I am trying to dig the history of those military issues, but there is very little about them on the internet.

In regards of the collectability, I agree.

There are very few Jaeger LeCoultre pocket watches, because the firm was officialy renamed Jaeger LeCoultre (instead of LeCoultre) in 1937, and that was in the very beggining of the wristwatches boom (where pocket watches were forgotten).

But the problem is, people do not see it yet. But on other hand, that makes more space for people who truly appreciate it to grab themselves one.

I will try to post some pictures of the movement.

All the best.


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

I very much like the background you made, with the playing-cards. Very colourful


----------



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

Alexandre

Here's a photo of my JLC GSTP:










One or 2 differences between them, the '6' is missing on mine but truncated on yours. The 3, 6, 9 and 12 hour markers on mine are 'lozengers' whereas yours are 'tick' markes (by the way, the lume from your '7' hour mark is loose, be careful you don't lose it) and on the rear of the watch (sorry, no photo) the font on my watch is completely different to yours.

It is a lovely watch you have there, enjoy owning it.


----------

